# Black Water Double I 6 string build



## Polythoral (Aug 11, 2012)

As many chat frequenters know, I recently commissioned a custom build from Black Water Guitars which is owned by explosivo here on the forums.

I wanted to put off making a topic for it until some progress started, but oh well. Here's the mock-up Aaron made for it...







Here's a picture of the top. Hopefully there'll be a better one soon when Aaron gets it/starts working. 

It's the one on the right...





Can't wait to start seeing pictures of things beginning to get done.


Black Water Guitars | Facebook
Home - Black Water Guitars


----------



## bob123 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol you're so excited


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 11, 2012)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 7, 2012)

Tis beginning.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 26, 2012)

So, this top was recently listed on Gilmer and has really caught my eye. (on the right)






Aaron told me if I decided to change my mind and go for it instead it shouldn't delay things at all at this point and such.

My only worry is that it may be too bright to work with the overall look I had spec'd out before, although I love the figuring on this much more. (note it'd be flipped around to not use the sapwood).

OPINIONS?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 26, 2012)

Polythoral said:


>



FAP FAP.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 26, 2012)

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> FAP FAP.



Is that a DO IT?

My only worry is still that if it's the light of a top, the maple binding and knobs, plus gold hardware will lose the contrast effect and look rather off quite possibly. :x


----------



## Curt (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it MIGHT work. see if someone can whip up a good mock-up though.

That is some killer figuring.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 26, 2012)

Ghetto mockup-ing by myself, with a copy and pasted carvin neck and all!

Love the look of the recent piece (right) way more overall, but still am skeptical how the bridge would look...


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 26, 2012)

That ziricote is gorgeous.


----------



## Curt (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO it would fit nicely on the lighter one. not as stark a contrast but still just enough to set it off. 

That is one stunning bit of ziricote.


----------



## Watty (Sep 27, 2012)

Riiiiiight! Though they both look stunning...


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 1, 2012)

Bottom left... SHIT'S GETTIN' REAL. ;D


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 22, 2012)

*squee*


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 24, 2012)

These little teases of updates keep me oddly satisfied. xD


----------



## Watty (Nov 24, 2012)

He just sent me some too!


----------



## Birdman (Nov 25, 2012)

The guitar will be very nice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Nov 25, 2012)

Haven't seen many of the Hipshot Grand Baby bridges yet.
Looking forward to drooling over the results!


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 8, 2012)

DEAR GOD.


----------



## jjcor (Dec 8, 2012)

That's gonna be sooooo awesome!!! 

Not helping my gas for one


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

I seriously can't word how happy I am with how it's coming along and how excited I am... Aaron is god.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazing dude! AMAZING!
-Brent


----------



## bob123 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hot!


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2012)

I think mine's shipping out tomorrow, means yours shouldn't be too far behind!

And you'll have to let everyone know how that bridge works out for you; I think it's a cool look and I haven't seen another guitar that's used it as of yet.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 30, 2012)

That bridge makes me think, having gold-anodized frets, would of made this build pop, even more. Nonetheless, it's looking like a beast.

Congrats to both of you guys!


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2012)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> That bridge makes me think, having gold-anodized frets, would of made this build pop, even more. Nonetheless, it's looking like a beast.
> 
> Congrats to both of you guys!



Soooooo maaaannnnyy commmmmaaaaaasss.

Thanks though! I'm sure P would say the same....


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree Evo fretwire would have set it off, but that's still a sexy beast.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 30, 2012)

I totally thought about evo fretwire after the fact a bit and probably would have gone for it but didn't wanna bother Aaron, I've made so many late changes the way it is. :x


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 30, 2012)

Well even if it's a late change, if it makes his works that much better. It would be worth the extra work, no? How pissed would you be if the next guy did it? 

I just think if your paying for it and he's going to show it off to the world. Make it the best it can be.

Sorry. Me and my comma's go home now... Great looking start, anyway.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn nice so far


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 30, 2012)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Well even if it's a late change, if it makes his works that much better. It would be worth the extra work, no? How pissed would you be if the next guy did it?



Too late, I had him refret mine after I saw it with regular frets and gold hardware.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 30, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Too late, I had him refret mine after I saw it with regular frets and gold hardware.



It's tempting..  I'd make him hate me at this rate by the end of the build, lmao.


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2012)

No more than he probably hates me for bugging him so much.. Lol.

In all seriousness though, if that's what you really want, why not? Might be a slight charge for the rework, but better than you hating that you didn't do it the first time around.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 4, 2013)

Mountain inlay?

Win.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 4, 2013)

that one is yours?! that's awesome man


----------



## F0rte (Feb 4, 2013)

This is looking incredible. And the mountain inlay was something I was really looking into, dammit ;/
You got to it before I did! But seriously, this is going to be an awesome guitar.
I've been chatting on and off with the dude at Black Water Guitars and he is an insanely nice dude. He's willing to answer practically anything you have in question with tons of knowledge and feedback. Seriously an awesome luthier and a genuinely humble person.


----------



## timbale (Feb 4, 2013)

that inlay kills me! what is the inlay material? ebony?


----------



## Khoi (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe it's Ziricote


----------



## a curry (Feb 4, 2013)

My pants got a little tight when I saw this. But seriously that looks awesome especially with the figuring in the inlays! Aaron told me to check this out so I can get an idea of what I can expect with my inlay.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 5, 2013)

Khoi said:


> that one is yours?! that's awesome man


Yep! It's going to look insane when it's all put together finally. 


LolWotGuitar said:


> This is looking incredible. And the mountain inlay was something I was really looking into, dammit ;/
> You got to it before I did! But seriously, this is going to be an awesome guitar.
> I've been chatting on and off with the dude at Black Water Guitars and he is an insanely nice dude. He's willing to answer practically anything you have in question with tons of knowledge and feedback. Seriously an awesome luthier and a genuinely humble person.


Haha, mountain (and any other nature themed inlay) ftw! And yeah, Aaron is super friendly and easy to talk to.


timbale said:


> that inlay kills me! what is the inlay material? ebony?


Khoi got it. It's ziricote from the leftover bits of my top.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 6, 2013)

I absolutely could not be more satisfied with how this is coming together. Aaron ftfw.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks GORGEOUS. The inlay compliments the grain of the body so well.


----------



## Walterson (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 6, 2013)

I might just rip off your idea with the inlays........................


----------



## Minoin (Feb 6, 2013)

We're missing Sauron's eye and Frodo with a ring on the fretboard, but otherwise this is some insane work! Brilliant idea and very nicely executed!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 6, 2013)

Really like those inlays! I didn't even notice it at first glance, just thought it was sapwood and heartwood from the fretboard. Very subtle and nature-y.


----------



## irondavidson (Feb 6, 2013)

Best looking axe i´ve seen since awhile! Congrats man!


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my... that's great! I love the mountain inlay!


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 8, 2013)

I had doubts about the gold hardware and maple binding choices originally, well, not anymore!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 8, 2013)

Son of a bitch. A Black Water is starting to looking extremely tempting right about now...


----------



## F0rte (Feb 8, 2013)

Seriously awesome.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 8, 2013)

Hnnnnnngggg.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 8, 2013)

Those inlays fit that guitar perfectly. Very nice, gotta' love ziricote 

Always liked those Hipshot BabyGrand bridges too


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 9, 2013)

That inlay is amazing! Very cool idea!


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 10, 2013)

Very classy! Those inlays are perfect for that guitar.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 22, 2013)

SOON.


----------



## Aghasura (Feb 22, 2013)

Saw this on his Facebook page. Congrats, man! That's a stunner!


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is coming out even more killer than I imagined. I love everything about this guitar. Only improvement I could think of would be EVO gold fretwire.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Feb 22, 2013)

God seeing this thread makes me wish I got a reply to my quote request.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 22, 2013)

That is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 22, 2013)

ExtendedRange said:


> God seeing this thread makes me wish I got a reply to my quote request.



I really recommend calling. I was having issues getting through and eventually I just gave Aaron a call, got everything figured out in a few minutes.


----------



## Watty (Feb 23, 2013)

You're missing the latest pic!!! Blasphemy...

Congrats on it shipping out to you soon though now that it's almost done!


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 23, 2013)

Just needs final setup now! YES.





Watty said:


> You're missing the latest pic!!! Blasphemy...
> 
> Congrats on it shipping out to you soon though now that it's almost done!


Was at work and my phone was dead, just got home to this wonderful surprise. SO STOKED.


----------



## Edika (Feb 23, 2013)

The only thing I didn't like in your build was the bridge but in the last picture it fits very well aesthetically with the guitar and gives a modern/classic look to it. I don't have to tell you that we'll be expecting tons of pics when you receive this beauty!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn dat classy.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 23, 2013)

The reverse pic gives me a boner, like all good neckthroughs. Love the way the neck heel runs into the cut of the bottom horn - that's really, really classy.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 23, 2013)

That back looks amazing!


----------



## Erockomania (Feb 24, 2013)

looks amazing. great body shape. that bridge is not my thing at all tho.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 24, 2013)

People are talking about the bridge...

I didn't think I liked it at first, but I actually think it compliments both the bottom of the body, as well as the mountainous inlay well.


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 24, 2013)

^ I love it. As a player, I wouldn't be interested in that bridge, but in terms of the build, it works perfectly. The color of the finished woods work really beautifully with gold, along with the vintage tuner pegs. IMO the only thing that could improve it is a pair of those pickup covers like BKP do, with the mottled rusty look - a set that goes kinda goes halfway between gold and rust would work well with the wood. A full gold coated pair might be a bit much.


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 1, 2013)

Ships today I do believe. (to those I asked about the knobs, I'm getting both so I can change whenever I please, since I was so indecisive, haha)

Bunch more pics from Aaron tomorrow.


----------



## admaxo (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing! :O
DAT freatboard.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 1, 2013)

Maaaan that looks awesome. Excited for you to get it.


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 2, 2013)

For those who haven't seen the final pics from Aaron...


----------



## Watty (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 2, 2013)

That's incredibly classy, dude.


----------



## mcd (Mar 3, 2013)

*twittles thumbs and waits for NGD*


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 3, 2013)

I love seeing these pics popping up on my facebook wall. Kinda sad the build is over


----------



## mcd (Mar 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> I love seeing these pics popping up on my facebook wall. Kinda sad the build is over



Well there's more awesome coming, I know Im up soon....and I believe Khoi as well.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be driving to pick mine up the around the 11th or 12th, so there will be plenty of goodness to come. I'm waiting to see/hear clips of it.


----------



## quoenusz (Mar 4, 2013)

Ooh my... so awesome!


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 8, 2013)

It arrived yesterday just before I headed to work. Finally got around to pictures today, no time to set up a whole NGD yet though (work in 15 minutes).

So until then, here's an album of pics (look how terrifying USPS can be): Black Water Custom Guitar - Imgur







edit: oh god, I need to start looking at my edited pictures at full resolution, what have I done to the quality.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 8, 2013)

Superb.


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 8, 2013)

Brb, gonna have a shower.


----------

